
Top FinTech Startups - fin_jane
https://medium.com/p/top-10-fintech-startups-d8bb9bc427a7?utm_source=news&utm_medium=post&utm_campaign=top10
======
dks_anc
Here is also good list of 100 best FinTech startups
[http://www.fintechinnovators.com/](http://www.fintechinnovators.com/)

~~~
fin_jane
Thank you for suggestion. I'll take a look.

